# Cavapoo and Working Full Time



## BeauBrummell (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm in search of some sound advice from people who know their doggies!

So myself and partner are considering getting a puppy however do work full time. We would however look to get a dog walker, who would initially come by twice a day (once mid morning and once mid afternoon for two half an hour sessions) to take the puppy out to empty his bladder etc and then once the puppy was old enough take out for a longer 1+ hour long walk around midday.

We're quite lucky in that we have a garden which then backs out into a private residents park, meaning it would be very easy for us to take him on walks before and after work in addition to the dog walker. We also spend a lot of our weekends on long walks and often find ourselves saying 'if only we had a dog right now...' or 'this would be perfect for a dog'.

Although I feel the dog would get a lot of exercise, I do worry it could be left for 4/4.30 hours alone at a time and therefore could get lonely or distressed. We have been undergoing quite a lot of debate on this so any options/shared experiences would be welcome!

Also should note we are looking to pick up the puppy at 10-12 weeks and would look to take 3 weeks between us off work. So the puppy would be 15 weeks once left alone for the first time.


----------



## paulareno (Jul 10, 2017)

its very tricky and you have to think, why you want a dog at all if you are full timer. me and my partner got poodle this april. she is still small. and when she was little it was easy - believe me they just sleep a lot! 

we took holidays to stay home and that was a bit pointless as puppy slept almost 8h a day.

now she is 5months and we are back to work ( l work 2 days a week at home though). and its now that she actually needs twice as much attention!

she howls and cries when left alone, we have a puppy playpan so we can separate her from the rest of the house - its better as she cant get hurt by biting cables and all...but dog should not be locked.

she is home alone for 5h a day now and its horrible. we have dog walker - that is a must.

you can make it work. but puppies are hard work when you dont train them enough.

trust me after 2,5 weeks we were having second thoughts! and literally though we made big mistake.

you will have to be strict with routine, strict with puppy sleeping in their bed. monitor what they chewing, where they peeing....

its a lot.

now our Bisquit is getting better - but biggest problem its howling and crying. she still does her business on puppy pads at home - but at least she uses those 

l know people think its all cuteness and giggles, but after 8h at work l am not sure you will be happy coming home to needy crying puppy, biting, running around, not listening, poo and pee, shredded papers and so on?

l know people will say go for it you will make it work. that what we did  its working for us now. beginning was horrible though !


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Truth is yes the dog would likely survive. However bored dogs are destructive dogs, bored dogs are disruptive dogs and bored dogs are often badly behaved once they are taken out.

4 or 5 hours a day all alone , would you leave a small child that long?
15 weeks is no age at all...

If you miss having a dog at weekends maybe you could volunteer as a dog walker for someone less mobile?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its possible for you to do it if you're prepared to take the time in those 3 weeks off to condition the puppy to being left alone built up over a certain amount of time. A crate will be a good idea to keep the puppy in as it keeps them safe, you can put items in there to chew like toys, stuffed kongs full of food etc. If they're trained right from the start, dogs can be left alone and will get used to it.


----------



## paulareno (Jul 10, 2017)

crates are ok but for 1h or so during the day. dog is not a parrot...


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

*New* crates are ok but for 1h or so during the day. dog is not a parrot.

So what about dogs that are crated at night.?

My dogs are all fine crated at night and for about 3 hours in the daytime. Over many years my dogs are used to crates for more than 1 hour.
Having said that I feel taking on a puppy and working full time is not patriculalrly desirable. Puppies need housetraing and socialising and training as they grow.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Depends whether you want your puppy to chew on something dangerous whilst you are out for a couple of hours.


I hadn't used a crate until I bought the dog I have now, prior to that puppies were closed off into a room that had nothing dangerous, valuable or poisonous that the pup might chew on. Puppies chew and they don't always chew on what you want them to. A crate is a good way of keeping a puppy safe until it's completely grown out of the chewing stage and can be trusted around the house.
However leaving a young pup for a number hours in the day will not help with toilet training. Puppies have leaky bladders and they need to go out frequently until they have better bladder control. A pup left too long in a crate without being able to go out and toilet will mean it will toilet in the crate and toilet training will be difficult. Having a dog walker coming in only twice a day will not be enough at 15 weeks really. Can either of you get home at lunchtime or have relations or good neighbours who could pop in and take the pup out to toilet and play with it?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

paulareno said:


> crates are ok but for 1h or so during the day. dog is not a parrot...


there's a difference between a dog crate and a parrot cage. Besides, most dogs actually like enclosed spaces to sleep and some choose to use their crates for life.


----------



## paulareno (Jul 10, 2017)

lets agree to disagree. we have used playpen for our puppy and l would recommend that instead.


----------



## sidevalve (Jun 29, 2017)

So you work full time and with a few weeks training you seriously expect a puppy to 'get used' to the idea of being alone ? Really ? Do you want a dog as a friend and a pet or as some sort of status symbol ? Would you [as asked above] leave a child alone for hours at a time ? If you want a dog for the right reasons then forget the puppy idea and get an older dog [or even a much older dog] from a rescue centre that really needs a quiet home - an older guy or gal that's happy to snooze away a few hours in warmth and comfort while you're out. Otherwise forget it until you can offer a better home.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

sidevalve said:


> So you work full time and with a few weeks training you seriously expect a puppy to 'get used' to the idea of being alone ? Really ? Do you want a dog as a friend and a pet or as some sort of status symbol ? Would you [as asked above] leave a child alone for hours at a time ? If you want a dog for the right reasons then forget the puppy idea and get an older dog [or even a much older dog] from a rescue centre that really needs a quiet home - an older guy or gal that's happy to snooze away a few hours in warmth and comfort while you're out. Otherwise forget it until you can offer a better home.


Wow!

There are plenty of people who successfully raise well adjusted puppies and work full time. OP, Hopefully someone will come along soon who has done it and can give you helpful advice. A few of the above comments are extremely unhelpful.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Plenty of people do work and have puppies. My niece and her husband did just that 18 months ago. They had about four weeks off work, one after the other, then had a dog walker come in twice a day, my niece came home at lunchtime and her husband was home by 5pm. He also went to a small dog daycare twice a week where they made sure he kept his toilet training lessons going. Luckily he was a calm easy going dog content to snooze most of the day despite being a working bred cocker. He gets walked before they go to work and when they get back home again.
It can be done so long as you are prepared to put yourself out quite a bit and spend some money on dog walkers and/or dog daycare.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

What about if the OP got a retired Greyhound, would that be more suitable?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

sidevalve said:


> So you work full time and with a few weeks training you seriously expect a puppy to 'get used' to the idea of being alone ? Really ? Do you want a dog as a friend and a pet or as some sort of status symbol ? Would you [as asked above] leave a child alone for hours at a time ? If you want a dog for the right reasons then forget the puppy idea and get an older dog [or even a much older dog] from a rescue centre that really needs a quiet home - an older guy or gal that's happy to snooze away a few hours in warmth and comfort while you're out. Otherwise forget it until you can offer a better home.


Not necessary and not helpful.

How can a Cavapoo be a 'status symbol'?

A dog is not a child. I used to work and have dogs. If you're prepared to put in the time and effort, it can work. Not everyone has the luxury of being able to stay home with a dog.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

There are plenty of ways to get a dog that aren't getting a puppy from a breeder. Your puppy won't be a long days walking companion for around the first 12 months

What about a physically and mentally mature adult dog (1yr+) from a rescue who is already house trained and capable of being left alone between you leaving and the dog walker coming in?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have had a few puppies when I was working full time. No problems at all, though probably took longer to house train than the pups I have had when I am home a lot. Loads of people go to work and have dogs otherwise there would not be so many dogs around! Forget about the puppy stage, you can work round that but think about the 12 years plus of the adult life. Are you prepared to get up early to walk the dog before you go to work, either come home at lunch time or get someone else to let out /walk. Go for a good walk in the evening and not go out much in the evenings as the dog will need your company then. If that all sounds ok then get your pup and organise at least two times when the pup will be let out - and be prepared for toilet training to take a long time.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

When my sister got her puppy (cockapoo) last year, she only managed to have one week off with him before she and her husband had to go back to work. But he was only ever alone for a few hours (2-3 tops) at a time, so it worked out fine. Either myself or my mum popped in to see him late morning, my sister was home for lunch for an hour, and then her son was home from school just after 3.30pm.

Freddie just turned a year old last week, and is perfectly well adjusted 

If it's a cavapoo you are after though, do take the time to find a good breeder who health tests, as cavaliers in particular have a lot of health problems.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm going to go against other comments and say that if you are dedicated, you can make a puppy and working full time work. If you (general you) can stay at home or not leave your dog alone for longer than a couple of hours a day, that's awesome. But for most people, working full time is part of life and a dog can be perfectly happy with this life. I'm not suggesting getting a 2 month old puppy and leaving it alone for 12 hours a day. But it doesn't seem like the OP is going to do that- they've said they are planning on puppy sitters/dog walkers and have thought about how many hours the dog will be left alone for.

I will say that you need to be dedicated- you can't really go out after work and you have to get up earlier to tire said dog out before work. You can't go out all day at weekends and leave the dog alone then too, because it was left alone all day whilst you worked in the week.

No I'm not going to leave my 2 year old child alone all day, but my dog is not a 2 year old child. Of course you need to take precautions and build the dogs time left alone up before leaving it and you need to be sensible about a puppy and make sure the puppy is getting out a lot for potty breaks and attention, but dogs sleep a lot. Some dogs can't be left alone for long, but most dogs are fine with it providing they get the attention required.

A puppy is going to be a huge strain when working full time, puppies are obnoxious little sods, which is the reason they are cute, if they actually looked like the gremlins they are nobody would have one  They demand more time than adult dogs and I wouldn't like to leave a young puppy for any longer than 2-3 hours without a break. Most adult dogs, however, are perfectly fine to do a normal work day with a break in the middle. I would invest in lots of kongs and other enrichment and gradually build the time up your dog is by itself. If you would rather a puppy, then you need to put it a lot more work and time, but it is doable provided you are sensible about your expectations.

In an ideal world, nobody would have to work and we could all stay home all day with our dogs. But it isn't an ideal world and if full time workers couldn't own dogs, there would be a heck more dogs in rescues. I've never met anyone yet who fit into the mold of "perfect dog owner", we all do our very best.

I would reiterate the advice above about finding a reputable breeder of Cavapoos if you decide to go down that route. There are ethical breeders of them, but there are very few. A miniature poodle or Cavalier King Charles Spaniel would be easier to find a reputable breeder of, but if you want a crossbreed puppy, I would look up the health testing requirements of both Poodles/Cavaliers and make sure your breeder is doing the required tests for both breeds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2017)

I would just add, consider what you would do if your pup has separation anxiety and CAN'T be left alone.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm still in school, so I'm out from 8am to 3:30pm most days. My parents work, and for two days a week, nobody will be at home during school hours. 

We have a neighbour that is willing to let the dog out throughout the day, but the gaps between the breaks wouldn't necessarily be good for a young puppy, so we went down the rescue route. 

Can I ask why you'd like a Cavapoo?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

OP, you could also try Borrow My Doggy. It's a website where you can volunteer to look after someone's dog for a few hours when needed. You put up a profile about what you would like to do and see if there's anyone who matches your profile. It's a good way to find out what it's like to have a dog and you can take a dog on long walks with you without the worry of leaving it alone too much.

Google Borrow My Doggy and see what you think.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

sidevalve said:


> So you work full time and with a few weeks training you seriously expect a puppy to 'get used' to the idea of being alone ? Really ? Do you want a dog as a friend and a pet or as some sort of status symbol ? Would you [as asked above] leave a child alone for hours at a time ? If you want a dog for the right reasons then forget the puppy idea and get an older dog [or even a much older dog] from a rescue centre that really needs a quiet home - an older guy or gal that's happy to snooze away a few hours in warmth and comfort while you're out. Otherwise forget it until you can offer a better home.


Wow this is not only unhelpful, but also downright rude! Suggesting that the OP wants a dog as a status symbol is extremely unnecessary.

Also, dogs are not children! Would you crate-train a child? Put a child on a lead? Feed a child dog food or raw meat? Didn't think so!

To the OP it is possible to make it work, but it will take a lot of careful planning. There are lots of people on here who work and have puppies. I believe that @labradrk is one and may be able to offer some helpful advice.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Some dog walkers do day care. I know a walker who has a Golden Retriever with her almost constantly. 
If you go for this option though, you need to be double sure of the walker, as they will have a great deal of influence over your dog


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

sidevalve said:


> So you work full time and with a few weeks training you seriously expect a puppy to 'get used' to the idea of being alone ? Really ? Do you want a dog as a friend and a pet or as some sort of status symbol ? Would you [as asked above] leave a child alone for hours at a time ? If you want a dog for the right reasons then forget the puppy idea and get an older dog [or even a much older dog] from a rescue centre that really needs a quiet home - an older guy or gal that's happy to snooze away a few hours in warmth and comfort while you're out. Otherwise forget it until you can offer a better home.


Hahaha, I work full time & with a few weeks training my 'status symbol' dog (GSD) was fine being left .... & guess what??? He was even left in a KENNEL!!!! 

Would I leave a child for that time in a kennel ... knowing me, yes probably! 

Not sure where you get your preconceived ideas from but 4.5hrs alone really isn't that long.

OP - it might be easier to get an older dog who is used to being left for certain periods but a puppy could be workable. If you have a partner then you could structure your leave in a way that the pup gradually got used to being left, I worked P/T for several weeks, gradually increasing the time Archer (my pup) was left.

He was in an outside kennel in the day but in the house when I was home. I was vigilant with house training him & he understood the process in 3wks. Not sure I was just lucky but the fact that I wasn't around in the day did not seem to affect this process.

Maybe consider getting someone to pop in then fade this ..... it is workable if you have a plan in place & realise that a puppy can be a massive change to your routine but if you are both aware & willing to do this then good luck


----------



## BeauBrummell (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow! Thank you all so much for taking the time out to offer such sound and (in most cases!) constructive advice.

We have a lot to think about and are in touch with local dog walking/sitting services to check what our are options are. As a puppy, we are weighing it up whether it would be better to do two visits/walks a day or put into doggy day care (either for a full or half day). Although I think doggy day care would probably be the easiest route for training, we would ideally like move to a normal dog walking service half way through the day when he/she's old enough, so would worry this would make it harder for the pup to get used to being alone?

We have looked into borrow my doggy before, and the only issue is we find it quite difficult to be matched with a dog as most are looking for people who can walk in the week (guessing they would be in a similar situation to what we would be in!). We would also be happy to take on an older dog as this would be easier for training etc, however I've read some rescue centres can be quite reluctant to rehome to people who work full time.


We are both huge animal lovers and grown up around pets, so it feels like something is missing by not having a dog around. My partner has also grown up with cavaliers and a cocker spaniel when he was younger, so I suppose that's what lead us down the route of a cavapoo initially. I also started to read about the advantages of poodle crosses (reduced shedding, intelligent so can be easier to train etc). We have always rented previously and recently bought our own place which is why we're now able to seriously consider it. 

Ps id also just like to highlight id hate the thought of anyone thinking I would take on a dog simply for status.


----------



## BeauBrummell (Jul 11, 2017)

Sorry posted before finishing. Also wanted to add my partner would definitely not agree walking a fluffy cavapoo would be doing anything for his 'status' whatever that's meant to mean!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

BeauBrummell said:


> Wow! Thank you all so much for taking the time out to offer such sound and (in most cases!) constructive advice.
> 
> We are both huge animal lovers and grown up around pets, so it feels like something is missing by not having a dog around. My partner has also grown up with cavaliers and a cocker spaniel when he was younger, so I suppose that's what lead us down the route of a cavapoo initially. I also started to read about the advantages of poodle crosses (reduced shedding, intelligent so can be easier to train etc). We have always rented previously and recently bought our own place which is why we're now able to seriously consider it.
> 
> Ps id also just like to highlight id hate the thought of anyone thinking I would take on a dog simply for status.


Do be aware that poodle crosses are not reduced shedding. You could end up with a poodle coat that will need to be clipped every 6 to 8 weeks but is very easy to keep in between or you could end with a cav coat which will shed heavily or a mixture of the two that sheds, matts and needs clipping! You should be able to get a good idea with your pup already. How about some photos.


----------



## Stanzano (May 16, 2016)

Hello OP 

In May 2016, we brought home a puppy and both worked full time. I'm not going to lie, it was VERY hard. Having a puppy, even when you don't work, is hard, and I was hit with the puppy blues quite badly for the first 2 weeks. Luckily, my mother in law helped and had him 3 days a week, and I also work from home 2 days a week so that made things easier. The hardest thing for us was leaving him alone for even minutes at a time; he had separation anxiety and so he really couldn't be left, even though we tried and tried our hardest following lots of advice. However, the vet referred us to a professional who came in to see him, and with the right (positive) training techniques and the introduction of a good routine, we can now leave Stan for a few hours a day with a Kong and he just sleeps! He does need a good walk before being left, though, and this has taken months of work to help him get to this stage which we were completely dedicated to. My wife now works part time, and so Stan goes out with his walker for 2 days a week but the rest of the time we are around. What I am trying to say is, you *can *make it work! And it can be so awesome! Just be prepared to put the work in at the beginning with regards to routine and building up to being left, maybe try and see if you can change work schedules (realise this is not an option for many), and enlist lots of help from a good local walker and you'll be sound!

If I were to do this again, my honest honest decision would be to get an older dog from a rescue. I am really trying not to be negative, but that is just what I would do next time. If you do get a puppy though, don't hesitate to ask me what mistakes I made (and there were many! :Hilarious) so you can avoid them! Much love xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree with you OP about the rescues, some don't like full timers at all period even if the dog was older.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

BeauBrummell said:


> Wow! Thank you all so much for taking the time out to offer such sound and (in most cases!) constructive advice.
> 
> We have a lot to think about and are in touch with local dog walking/sitting services to check what our are options are. As a puppy, we are weighing it up whether it would be better to do two visits/walks a day or put into doggy day care (either for a full or half day). Although I think doggy day care would probably be the easiest route for training, we would ideally like move to a normal dog walking service half way through the day when he/she's old enough, so would worry this would make it harder for the pup to get used to being alone?
> 
> ...


It's perfectly doable but it is blummin' hard work.

I'm not sure what the benefit of getting a puppy at 10-12 weeks is? most choose to get them at 7 or 8 weeks for numerous reasons, primarily because it's the best time to get the pup to adapt to your home and lay all the foundations and groundwork as you wish....

Doggy day care can be ok but it's quite hard to find a decent one, a poor one can do a lot more harm than good. Failing that then yes having someone come in a couple of times a day is a good idea, many dog walkers offer this service and if your intention is to have the pup walked by someone then this may be wise. As with day care it's so important to research as there are loads of crap walkers, but there are also gems out there.....go via personal recommendation if possible, and check out out all the local ones on Facebook, what you find can be very revealing about the way they operate!

Avoid BorrowMyDoggy, you need reliability especially with a puppy and you won't get that unless you pay for it.

You can start laying the foundations for leaving the pup from day one. Personally I'd want a little more than 3 weeks, but if that is what you have to work with....

Breed wise I would avoid a Cavapoo, too many red flags in finding an ethically bred one. Temperament wise I would imagine they are a real mix match; what would you prefer, the typically more laid back Cavalier or something more energetic like a Poodle? they are quite different breeds and it may be worth sitting down and discussing what you actually prefer temperament wise, then going to a reputable breeder of that breed rather than gamble with a cross.


----------



## BeauBrummell (Jul 11, 2017)

Elliemacd124 said:


> Hello OP
> 
> In May 2016, we brought home a puppy and both worked full time. I'm not going to lie, it was VERY hard. Having a puppy, even when you don't work, is hard, and I was hit with the puppy blues quite badly for the first 2 weeks. Luckily, my mother in law helped and had him 3 days a week, and I also work from home 2 days a week so that made things easier. The hardest thing for us was leaving him alone for even minutes at a time; he had separation anxiety and so he really couldn't be left, even though we tried and tried our hardest following lots of advice. However, the vet referred us to a professional who came in to see him, and with the right (positive) training techniques and the introduction of a good routine, we can now leave Stan for a few hours a day with a Kong and he just sleeps! He does need a good walk before being left, though, and this has taken months of work to help him get to this stage which we were completely dedicated to. My wife now works part time, and so Stan goes out with his walker for 2 days a week but the rest of the time we are around. What I am trying to say is, you *can *make it work! And it can be so awesome! Just be prepared to put the work in at the beginning with regards to routine and building up to being left, maybe try and see if you can change work schedules (realise this is not an option for many), and enlist lots of help from a good local walker and you'll be sound!
> 
> If I were to do this again, my honest honest decision would be to get an older dog from a rescue. I am really trying not to be negative, but that is just what I would do next time. If you do get a puppy though, don't hesitate to ask me what mistakes I made (and there were many! :Hilarious) so you can avoid them! Much love xx


Thank you it's reassuring to hear when someone has already been through it, although it does sound like it's been pretty tough! It must be very emotionally straining having a puppy with separation anxiety, it's a big worry for me. Was you at home with him long before you had to go back to work?

We're still weighing everything up before making a decision. We thought if we were to get a puppy it would be better getting one as old as possible to help with bladder issues but then is harder to get them used to being on their own?

My office is moving location in the next year so will be closer to home. Although I wont be close enough to necessarily pop back at lunchtime, it will cut some time off my commute, so would also cut down the pup's left alone.

So much to think about! If we do go ahead I will definitely be badgering you for tips!


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello OP 

It would be lovely to have the luxury of not working full time but such is life and we all need money! Both me and my partner work full time however one is shift work but he has a second job so my dog is left a good bit on his own.

Puppies are bl*ody are hard work! They are cute and they are very rewarding but i found them very very stressful and you feel so guilty leaving them! would i get another puppy.. probably 

Its only this year we are enjoying him more as hes 1.5yrs and has calmed down a bit and hes happy to snooze away all day  ... 

We got him from the Dogs trust last March, He was around 4-5 months old so a little bit older than what you would be looking for, we took time off and for a good 4 weeks to get him properly settled. We started immediately leaving him on his own from seconds to mins, putting on coats and just sitting down etc, we kept this up every day and pretty much all day (spent more time on the stairs looking at all my cobwebs than i care to remember!) 

He was a mare to toilet train, we done the puppy pads thing which in hindsight put us back months because of them! I found closing him in the kitchen and reducing his space actually worked for me (no idea why...) 

We got a camera to monitor him and started leaving him more and more, upping the mins to hour / then 2 etc.. I was back at work and OH was back to shifts where there is two days where he would be left 4 hours (toilet break) and another 4 hours and he coped fine. We put him dog day care one of the days and the next day he was so zonked he snoozed away. we just had to manage how long he would be left and be careful it wasnt too long etc. 

I think with management and routine with day care/ dog walking etc it can be done, it just will be hard work  , is there family that can help you? neighbours? how long per day would he be left etc? 


Please be careful with the poodle cross trend as these can be badly bred and alot come from BYB and Puppy Farms. I would steer towards a pedigree to ensure you have the right temperament which would suit your lifestyle .

I have a whippet x poodle (so they told me) ..whippets are supposed to be couch potatoes but my dog is bonkers which must come from the poodle.. so hes bouncing off the walls, hyper at the speed of a whippet :Arghh


----------



## Stanzano (May 16, 2016)

BeauBrummell said:


> Thank you it's reassuring to hear when someone has already been through it, although it does sound like it's been pretty tough! It must be very emotionally straining having a puppy with separation anxiety, it's a big worry for me. Was you at home with him long before you had to go back to work?
> 
> We're still weighing everything up before making a decision. We thought if we were to get a puppy it would be better getting one as old as possible to help with bladder issues but then is harder to get them used to being on their own?
> 
> ...


We were with him for two weeks before we went back to work, which I don't think was nearly long enough to get him properly trained and ready. We made the mistake of not leaving him enough from day one and he developed anxiety very quickly. It really takes a lot of hard work and patience to work a puppy into a routine of being left alone so much. I am lucky in that I work very close to home, and work from home a few days a week; and also that we had so much family help at the beginning as you can't leave them for longer than an hour really when their bladders are so small! Enlisting good walkers is essential. As I say, it can be done but it is STRESSFUL and I probably wouldn't do it again given the choice! Saying that though, I have an incredible dog now who I wouldn't change for the world. He does great at training and is an absolute joy to have in my life. So I am glad I went through a year of hard graft for that :Happy


----------

